# mani perfette



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Ho comprato questa roba qui






è una specie di spugnetta che gratta, liscia e lucida le unghie ...una cosa *m i r a c o l o s a !!!* 
Non è uno smalto vero e proprio, ma il risultato è stupefacente!!

http://nevo-spa.com/it/eshop/mani-e-unghie/smalto-per-unghie--19.html


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2009)

*...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho comprato questa roba qui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ne avevo già sentito parlare bene... quella casa usa principi minerali del Mar Morto e posaso dire che questo prodotto é eccellente:

http://nevo-spa.com/it/eshop/bagno-and-doccia/conditioner-minerale-per-capelli--15.html

Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

figata!
dove si comprano?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Posso usarlo per i piedi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ne avevo già sentito parlare bene... quella casa usa principi minerali del Mar Morto e posaso dire che questo prodotto é eccellente:
> 
> http://nevo-spa.com/it/eshop/bagno-and-doccia/conditioner-minerale-per-capelli--15.html
> 
> Bruja


 Ho preso anche questo
http://nevo-spa.com/it/eshop/rigenerazione-del-corpo/peeling-ai-sali-del-mar-morto-600-ml--4.html
ma non l'ho ancora provato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Posso usarlo per i piedi?


 Sì.
Se non vuoi mettere lo smalto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> figata!
> dove si comprano?


 Ho visto anche on line.
Io l'ho preso al coin di 5 giornate (ieri era in promozione con una ragazza nera deliziosa che se non avesse avuto scrupoli avrebbe potuto vedendermi tutto)


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì.
> Se non vuoi mettere lo smalto.


Non uso smalto se non in rare occasioni... come per i gioielli mi sembra troppo su di me


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non uso smalto se non in rare occasioni... come per i gioielli mi sembra troppo su di me


vi confesso la mia cialtronaggine...

settimana scorsa mi ero messa uno smalto bianco gesso sui piedi.
Siccome faceva cagare ma non avevo più acetone ho preso quello bordeaux e ce l'ho messo sopra


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho preso anche questo
> http://nevo-spa.com/it/eshop/rigenerazione-del-corpo/peeling-ai-sali-del-mar-morto-600-ml--4.html
> ma non l'ho ancora provato.


Interessante.

Ma lo sai che io lo scrub lo faccio col sale sardo?

Sale grosso, succo di limone e olio di mandorle dolci... tra tutti quelli che ho provato e'quello che preferisco... ogni tanto sostituisco il sale con zucchero di canna


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non uso smalto se non in rare occasioni... come per i gioielli mi sembra troppo su di me


 Si sa che i diamanti prima dei 40 fanno cafone..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Interessante.
> 
> Ma lo sai che io lo scrub lo faccio col sale sardo?
> 
> Sale grosso, succo di limone e olio di mandorle dolci... tra tutti quelli che ho provato e'quello che preferisco... ogni tanto sostituisco il sale con zucchero di canna








Ma direttamente insieme ai fenicotteri?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi confesso la mia cialtronaggine...
> 
> settimana scorsa mi ero messa uno smalto bianco gesso sui piedi.
> Siccome faceva cagare ma non avevo più acetone ho preso quello bordeaux e ce l'ho messo sopra


 Così è venuto perfetto


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi confesso la mia cialtronaggine...
> 
> settimana scorsa mi ero messa uno smalto bianco gesso sui piedi.
> Siccome faceva cagare ma non avevo più acetone ho preso quello bordeaux e ce l'ho messo sopra


Io avrei fatto lo stesso sai, magari con lo smalto nero?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Così è venuto perfetto





Lettrice ha detto:


> Io avrei fatto lo stesso sai, magari con lo smalto nero?


adesso mi viene via il bordeaux e si vede sotto il bianco gesso a strisce


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> adesso mi viene via il bordeaux e si vede sotto il bianco gesso a strisce


 Adesso ...devi comprare il solvente


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Adesso ...devi comprare il solvente


o se no ridò una bella mano di scuro e non se ne parla più 

	
	
		
		
	


	








poi per levarlo ci vorrà lo scalpello ma aiutati che Dio ti aiuta


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2009)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Interessante.
> 
> Ma lo sai che io lo scrub lo faccio col sale sardo?
> 
> Sale grosso, succo di limone e olio di mandorle dolci... tra tutti quelli che ho provato e'quello che preferisco... ogni tanto sostituisco il sale con zucchero di canna


Senti é un salasso inaudito perché lo trovo solo un gastronomia ma il sale nero vulcanico delle Hawaii, speciale in cucina, se ridotto in polvere finissima é uno scrub fantastico...
Se poi qualcuno é anemico il suo fratello sale rosso contiene un botto di ferro immediatamente assimilabile...

http://www.dileva.it/shop/articolo.asp?detail=5389&lg=it

Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

come siete esperte...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti é un salasso inaudito perché lo trovo solo un gastronomia ma il sale nero vulcanico delle Hawaii, speciale in cucina, se ridotto in polvere finissima é uno scrub fantastico...
> Se poi qualcuno é anemico il suo fratello sale rosso contiene un botto di ferro immediatamente assimilabile...
> 
> http://www.dileva.it/shop/articolo.asp?detail=5389&lg=it
> ...


Ma ora lo cerco sai sono un po'anemica 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... da quando ho iniziato a fare lo scrub a casa risparmio moltissimo e' il risultato e' ottimo!
Volendo si possono aggiungere oli profumati o essenze varie, molto sfiziosa come cosa


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho comprato questa roba qui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naaaaaaaaa...

si compra.denghiu.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

e per i pedonzoli?

niente di miracoloso?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e per i pedonzoli?
> 
> niente di miracoloso?


L'amputazione risolve tutti i problemi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e per i pedonzoli?
> 
> niente di miracoloso?


 Ma sai che non trovo neanche più la crema Pretty che li faceva morbidissimi, togliendo ogni callosità?
Non resta che la pomice.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

Non so se sia in commercio dalle vostre parti, ma potete provare: la crema si chiama Gehwol med prodotta dalla Eduard Gerlach GmbH.. roba tedesca... per i piedi e'miracolosa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non so se sia in commercio dalle vostre parti, ma potete provare: la crema si chiama Gehwol med prodotta dalla Eduard Gerlach GmbH.. roba tedesca... per i piedi e'miracolosa


 Trovata, c'è! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.farmamica.com/dettview1.php?id=942


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Trovata, c'è!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esattamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Provatela... io la metto la sera perche' puzza e unge... ma e'il massimo!

Risultati visibili anche dopo la prima applicazione


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'amputazione risolve tutti i problemi


e vai.
cosi risparmiamo anche sul resto.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Trovata, c'è!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco, questa non l'ho ancora provata.

se fa.

grazie.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Esattamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se non funge te  la metto nelle orecchie.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2009)

siccome mi ero rotta i coglioni di farmi le unghie ogni tre giorni, di tenerle belle smaltate e lucide ieri ....me le sono pappata corte corte 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  o  ra sono pulitissime, cortissime e senza un casso sopra 

	
	
		
		
	


	





peccato che non si abbastanza agile (da bambina ci riuscivo) per mangiarmi anche quelle dei piedi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> siccome mi ero rotta i coglioni di farmi le unghie ogni tre giorni, di tenerle belle smaltate e lucide ieri ....me le sono pappata corte corte
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  allora è l'ideale il prodotto che ho indicato.


----------

